# Crazy Girl on Train



## Larry (Mar 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;U8AnEHKZM1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8AnEHKZM1I[/video]

This girl needs to shut up....


----------



## Delta (Mar 9, 2011)

Dude where have you been,
this shit is like two years old.


----------



## Larry (Mar 9, 2011)

I know, I know. I knew it was old, but people still watch it everyday. Three years actually, 'cause this happened in 2008.


----------



## LLiz (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I've never seen it, but I am way back here in 2007. 
* waves *


----------



## Larry (Mar 10, 2011)

* waves back *


----------

